# Show me those unique blazes, stars, strips and snips please!!



## HorseLovinLady

Let's see those unusual facial markings! I wanna see blazes, stars, strips, snips and any other unique face markings! Here's mine.

Apache's neat blaze.









His filly Tequila's equally funky blaze.









Lakota's oddly shaped star.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok here is Apache although the top bit is covered a bit:








Then here is Pepper if her's counts:


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

This is China, a horse I worked with last summer:


----------



## csimkunas6

Rodeo


----------



## Chansu

Chances pathetic excuse for a star  had to circle it because its hardly noticeable xD


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here's Aires blaze. It's in the shape of South America. It's also how he got his full name (Buenos Aires).


----------



## Oxer

Indio. 

His blaze is strange because it caused his left eye to 1/4 blue and the rest brown. Which i had never seen before until i bought him!


----------



## Oxer

HorseLovin, Apache's chrome looks like little white flames. It's rad!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

This is Tippy, a mare raised on our farm in the 80s. One of my all time favorite faces. 
















Fat Fudge, sold her last year to a little boy for his first youth horse. 








The rest of mine are pretty boring.


----------



## Kvazar

:lol:


----------



## lilkitty90

oh man i bet those manes are a pain to keep cleaned out! i love all these, i especially love tippy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks lilkitty! At that point she couldn't be registered AQHA so my grandpa sold her. I begged him to keep her to be mine but to no avail. I'd love to have a whole pasture full of crop-outs like her.


----------



## ShinaKonga

Milo's blaze/star/snip/whatever :lol: He even has a little white strip under his chin.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Oxer said:


> HorseLovin, Apache's chrome looks like little white flames. It's rad!


 Thanks!! His blaze reminds me sorta of an upside down question mark. Gorgeous horses and I love the markings everyone!!


----------



## Monty77

I'll post pictures soon, but the two horses I own have the exact same facial marking. One was an Arab the other a QHXSB cross. It was really cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## masatisan

Is invisible unique? Calebs blaze is only visible once in a blue moon except the bot at the very end of his nose
in winter, very hard to see








in summer its a bit easier








this year its even more invisible


----------



## AngieLee

Teddy (and myself), a horse who was "assigned"to me last year before he was sold to my riding instructor. its not very unique but hes just so darn cute!









Mistys.. umm... something lol.









My boy Cody. (the lightings funky, my camera dislikes the indoor arena)










Charlie









Splash Monster


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Forgot my old gelding, Dakota! His blaze drove my mom nuts (my dog's crooked blaze also drives her nuts...she keeps threatening to paint over it and fix it ).


----------



## Paintlover1965

Here's my sweet paint horse Hawk. He has a huge blaze and at the top of his head and it looks kinda like a puppy head which kind of resembles his personality. He loves people and loves being close to them and other horses except some horses sadly, don't always like him so close to them especially my arab/saddlebred, Joey. He also has two Mickey Mouse like images on his right and left sides (sideways on left shoulder in this pic)


----------



## Paintlover1965

Ok I also need to show you a picture of my Arab/saddlebred Joey. He has a star, strip and a snip. He's my cutie!


----------



## Sunny

There's a gelding at the barn whose star is shaped just like Texas. His name is Ranger. :lol:

Sunny has a star/broken stripe/snip. The paragraph on her papers describing her facial markings is like, 6 lines long. :lol:

Here is Sunny. I've been told hers looks like a tornado, a microphone, etc.
But I think it looks like a golf ball on a tee.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22

Whisper's lightning bolt


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Whisper22 said:


> Whisper's lightning bolt


She looks like Harry Potter! lol


----------



## Whisper22

DraftyAiresMum said:


> She looks like Harry Potter! lol


Yes, I know. I had to learn all about Harry Potter because I got tired of not knowing what people were talking about.


----------



## Oxer

Whisper22 said:


> Yes, I know. I had to learn all about Harry Potter because I got tired of not knowing what people were talking about.


so awesome!


----------



## Poseidon

There's a mare at my barn who has a snip that is partially in her nostril, so it looks like she has a big wad of snot hanging out of her nose. In fact, when a cold was going around the barn, one boarder stopped me when I was bringing her in and goes, "Oh no! Look at her nose! It's so runny!" I had to turn the mare's head to her and show her that it was just a marking. Hahaha.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Sunny said:


> Sunny has a star/broken stripe/snip. The paragraph on her papers describing her facial markings is like, 6 lines long. :lol:
> 
> Here is Sunny. I've been told hers looks like a tornado, a microphone, etc.
> But I think it looks like a golf ball on a tee.


 She's beautiful!! Her facial markings reminds me of a microphone the most. Keep those pics coming y'all!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I forgot one! Here's Cheyenne's blaze.

Cheyenne.


----------



## Tayz

A very random star on my boy.


----------



## DancingWithSunny

I love unique facial markings, these are all so cute!
Here's my boy's funky face


----------



## DancingWithSunny

Helps if you actually put the picture in right


----------



## THN

DancingWithSunny do you ever feel the urge to take a sharpie and draw a smiley face on his forehead?


----------



## AngieLee

THN said:


> DancingWithSunny do you ever feel the urge to take a sharpie and draw a smiley face on his forehead?


**** it does look kinda cartoon person like! or a cartoon ghost, since its missing legs


----------



## AQHA13

Siskiyou has a dot on his nose, and it's perfect for kissing!


----------



## Sunny

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's beautiful!! Her facial markings reminds me of a microphone the most. Keep those pics coming y'all!


Thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73

Mickey's isn't all that strange or cool, but I love it anyway. His profile from the side with more white looks almost like a Roman nose, and from the other side it doesn't. 2 horses in one! Oh, and he LOVES to have sunscreen rubbed into his nose


----------



## usandpets

I haven't looked through all the posts, but here are ours. My wife's horse Copper has a blaze that looks like an ostrich's head:








I looked for one that his bangs weren't in the way but couldn't find one. You should be able to make it out though.

Our other three sorrels have very similar blazes to each other but aren't related:
Sheba's:









Harley D's:









And Lucy's:









Ghost's is kind of hard to see but it looks like a twister or spinning top:


----------



## Northernstar

This is my beautiful girl, Star - (Registered QH, Ms. Northern Star) 
So neat that she has the same halter as your filly, Tequilla! I've never seen another like it!


----------



## Day Mares

This is my old girl, Sienna. I love her big white blaze.


----------



## eventerdrew

Not really that unique, but I love Demi's face anyway!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

DancingWithSunny said:


> Helps if you actually put the picture in right


 Love this one the best I think!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

eventerdrew said:


> Not really that unique, but I love Demi's face anyway!


Demi's is unique in that it's an almost perfect circle. :wink:


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Rockette says hers is unique..

..even though it's really not. x3


----------



## ArabianAllie

my horse has a star with a line coming out of it and a snip that starts in the center of the nose and goes right. I think it is the cutest face ever! but I love Bald faces, I really wish I had a horse with one.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

ArabianAllie said:


> my horse has a star with a line coming out of it and a snip that starts in the center of the nose and goes right. I think it is the cutest face ever! but I love Bald faces, I really wish I had a horse with one.


 Very cute!! Nice to see another Alabamian on the forum!


----------



## lilkitty90

Baby my mustang has a half bald face, but its really hard to see because of her light coloring.


----------



## MicKey73

Owwie Lilkitty! What happened to Baby's leg?


----------



## lilkitty90

my mom's horse carmen has a crooked stripe that drives me insane. and a little dot.








sparta has similarly shaped star and snip.
















Skip's is just a tiny tiny star








and Adelaide is a paint so her whole faace is white except her ears and 1 eye


----------



## lilkitty90

a big mean TWH chased her through some barbed wire. which has now been removed thank goodness! it didn't bother her a bit. even freshly done i guess because it was only in the fatty tissues. but she has some ugly scarring now. i love her anyway though


----------



## MIEventer

This is my baby, Mr Nelson and his unique blaze.


----------



## MicKey73

Glad to hear it was minor Lilkitty! And MIE...love Mr Nelson's blaze!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella

Jack would have a normal looking blaze except for that one small dot on the side


----------



## SarahAnn

Here's Blaze's blaze:









Rainy bug's star and blaze:









Pheonix's... blaze (it's not a bald face unless it touches his eyes, right?)... is what I call it, correct me if I'm wrong. His is funny:









And Willow Baby's blaze (again, close call as to whether it's a blaze or a bald face...) what do you think:


----------



## Endiku

Our shetland, Myss Pony's face. Not sure what to call it since she honestly has atleast three different joined markings at once xD she's unique because she has one blue and one brown eye!



















Sadly, Sour only has a whorl, and you can't even see it until she has her winter fuzzies xD


----------



## mom2pride

My girl's blaze...


----------



## SarahAnn

Mom2pride- I LOVE her blanket- such a fashionista! What a pretty girl 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopperPenny18

My Copper Penny


----------



## Thyme

My boy Rem, has a half? bald face that wraps to part of his neck. One ear is brown the other is white.


----------



## Gidget

hope hers count









my husbands old horse with my mom










stormy


----------



## Fira

HorseLovinLady said:


> Let's see those unusual facial markings! I wanna see blazes, stars, strips, snips and any other unique face markings! Here's mine.
> 
> Apache's neat blaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His filly Tequila's equally funky blaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakota's oddly shaped star.




Wooh!! Those are some totally awesome pictures!! Great uploading and thank you for uploading these pictures  ; )


----------



## mom2pride

SarahAnn said:


> Mom2pride- I LOVE her blanket- such a fashionista! What a pretty girl
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Thanks...she is quite a diva...Lol! After years of NEVER blanketing a horse ever in the winter, I have to blanket her all winter, because she doesn't grow enough winter coat...she loves her blankets too...Lol! she'll stand there like, it's about time you got that on! :lol:


----------



## GoldSahara

Indy's graying face. I think it may be some scar damage from an earlier life I don't know about. I love it, though! It gives the old man some character! He's also graying on his front legs and a few spots on his back that I know are scars.


----------



## cowgirlnay

Here's Dually's blaze, not that unique, but pretty cute anyways 








Socksy is a stunning boy with a blaze and 4 socks!








Checotah 








And last but not least, Roosters Allstar has a heart on his forehead


----------



## gothicangel69

This is Jay (he's got a white dot under his forelock which completes the 'J' on his face).








Flash








Kidder


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Here's my boy, not incredibly unique, but I still love it. It shows up really well in the winter, than nearly dissapears in the summer.


----------



## allisonjoy

Here's my mare Katie, its partially hidden by her forelock but her white resembles a goose head or someone's hand about to pinch!


----------



## stacysills02

my 2 bits


----------



## ReeganLove23

My boy has a pretty unique blaze, or atleast I think so. :3

This is Jake:










and a cute little snip to go with it. c:











LOVE all the pictures of everyone's horses!


----------



## RoCru

Cassidy's blaze...


----------



## jxclass19

This is Rosco. His blaze looks like a Wrench :] When he is being a turd I call him Wrench head!


----------



## horse lover 114

I don't have a pic but I'll just explain the marking.. He's a chestnut with a white blaze that goes down his head then only cover half his nose


----------



## lilkitty90

wow i am loving Roosters deep bay color!


----------



## paintedhartranch

This is just a funny pic. Cinnamon








This is Dreamer my daughters new horse








This my horse sonny








This is another of my daughters horses MW








This is Blue my horse









I loved looking at everyone's pictures


----------



## paintedhartranch

This is Blue


----------



## Evansk

First is ...

Harry, he's my land lord's Seal Brown Overo 
Then, the next is a Dun.. that belongs to my neighbours, he's an outfitting horse.. hes used for hunting and packing
Nigel is next with the yellow Halter, Used to own him.
The lil palomino is Trixie another horse thats the land lords 
Last is Sean and Nigel, used to own both.


----------



## SoBe

The most unique blaze I've ever had is the one on the very right.
Musket, Lizzie and Deputy









SoBe- She is trying her _hardest_ to grow a star! 
It gets more and more white every year!









Scout








lost him a few years ago to cancer... 

Flint


----------



## CopperPenny18

SoBe: I love your paints! They are so cute! Scout reminds me of my paint, Copper.


----------



## SoBe

CopperPenny18 said:


> SoBe: I love your paints! They are so cute! Scout reminds me of my paint, Copper.


Thank You 

I love them all! I still have Lizze and Flint. Flint is Lizzie and Scouts sire- they are actually full brother and sister! I love lizzie and I loved scout! I miss him very much! He was a big ol' (but little) teddy bear kinda horse!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Chilly, sorrel overo.
Bailey, bay tobiano.


----------



## RedRacer7

*Cozmoe's blaze*









Here's Cozmoe's funny blaze!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

this snip fades in summer, its cool though...


----------



## ybrlabs

*Darby's Question Mark*

I always think of the cartoon character with the question mark above their head. It makes you wonder what he is thinking.


----------



## ilovemolly

wow I love these markings!!


----------



## draftgrl

Here is Traum, his right side is different, one lil black mark by his eye. Took these pics over the weekend. I'm sooo proud of him, taking everything in stride!


----------



## kim_angel

Can you see the cat? Its a cat walking towards you with its tail in the air. This is Sonny my rescue horse.











And this was my horse Cocoa. Can you see the little girl in her nightgown, praying?


----------



## MangoRoX87

Rosie has a blaze, it's a bit hard to see. Then Dream has a star which is pretty much non existant. Sassy has a bigger star
And I have to show Rebel even though I sold him last summer. He had a big blaze that went around his right eye, and he had a blue left eye!


----------



## lubylol

Cowboy has a very weird stripe, and a snip on his bottom lip lol.

Max has a snip that's a triangle..

And Jersey has a weird one too!


----------



## Northernstar

I'm a sorrel with a star and a thin snip - no markings other than that, except a _teeny_ white spot on the top of my rump!


----------



## cowgirlup24

Here is a pic of my gelding who passed away this past June. He had an interesting blaze and everyone I have talked to said it looked like a whales tail up above/near his eyes.


----------



## sitbacnroc

I don't know how really unique mine are, but they're still cute! 








Doc








Jozie's (which eventually will disappear becuase she's greying out)








Cody's (more of a thin line)








Cash's








I've always loved Silver's star








Holly's got the classic blaze








Hehe, redman's got a mini little star








Moon doesnt' have a blaze, but he's definately unique! Two blue eyes, medicine hat, eye one side of his face is white with a little brown spot, the other has a big brown patch over the


----------



## MysticL

Nothing fancy about my boy but his face is beautiful


----------



## dreamsunwind

My Gypsy girl's blaze...and star?


----------



## Can He Star

edies unique crooked blaze!


----------



## Lockwood

Here is Digby's sort of blaze. His right eye is light green (yes green) and pale amber merled, and his left eye is blue and light brown/amber merled. 
He is buckskin and where it isn't obviously white on his forehead, he is buckskin roan, if there is such a thing.
One thing is for sure... I've never seen eyes like his, even though they don't show well in this pic.


----------



## Dark Intentions

Not sure if this counts, but my mare has a lip marking, lol.








Oh, and since this is kinda about markings, I was wondering if it's a normal trait that dark liver chestnuts have blonde markings on there legs? I've never seen anything like this before on a horse, so yeah.


----------



## Twilight Arabians




----------



## Saranda

Snicker's star is more of a square, so I sometimes nickname him Pixel.


----------



## Northernstar

Love the lip marking, Dark Intentions! Reminds me of the ad for "Got Milk?"


----------



## LuckyRVT

Kvazar said:


> :lol:


????? Perfect I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes

Baby Girl's lightning bolt! Her nickname around the barn is Hufflepuff, because we couldn't call her Harry!


----------



## Roperchick

Josies Blaze








Charlie w/ nothing and Red with his OCDish straight stripe








The only reason Sugar has any white is because as a foal they put a flymask on her and it was too tight so it rubbed two little whitespots on her nose


----------



## gingerscout




----------



## gingerscout




----------



## gingerscout




----------



## samiam517

My old man, Duffy, I love him <3


----------



## Kvazar

Looks like sperm)))))))))))))


----------



## lubylol

Hahaha kvazar that's funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dawn has an interesting angle on things... :rofl:








Diga wishes upon his "star" :lol:


----------

